# Washing Gear Help



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would go with the jacket care label...better yet if you bought it from a specialty store you can ask the staff there how to wash the item.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I would go with the wash label on your jacket/pants all the way. 

As far the special pants are concerned, DC probably intended for them to be washed.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

I use Nikwax tech wash for my bonfire jacket, 686 pants and burton gloves:

Wash-in cleaner for waterproof clothing and gear - Tech Wash


So far so good...clean and still waterproof. After a couple of washes will probably need to pick up the water repellant replenisher.

As for dryer...i dont use it...i just line dry...but i do that for all my clothes...heh

In terms of the silver fading...if you're really concerned...i'd use the nikwax wash and hand wash the pants and line dry. Seems like the safest.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Do you guys know of a good waterproofing spray? My pants and gloves especially haven't been doing so hot, the gloves are always wet and sometimes soaked at the end of the day, and the pants get bad at the bottoms and on the thighs,(where I rest my gloves on the lift). I don't want to have to buy new gear just cause the waterproofing is wearing off


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

I say it is always best to go with what the label on your pants/jacket says...


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

dude, just buy nikwax.  its the easiest, all you do is throw some in the washing machine like you would throw in soap, and boom, waterproofing is replenished AND your stuff is washed..... all at the same time


----------

